# " wheatgrass juice " is it same as in the Pet Store wheatgrass ?



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i have a funny question, my wife today asking me... she went to Richmond Centre tonight purchase the " wheatgrass juice " .. 
and she asking me where she can get the *Wheatgrass *and make the juice by herself!

i was joking her i saw alot on the Pet Store ,,,, she don't believe it,,, i really don't know too! the rabbit like eat carrot and same as we eat ,,,but look very same ! 
any one know or where i can get wheatgrass can make with " wheatgrass Juice" ?
i search online there have one in N. Van
http://www.wheatgrassbc.ca


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never tried it, but it looks like all you have to do is plant and grow your own young wheat stalks. You can probably just buy wheat berries in bulk from a whole foods store and plant them in some trays of soil, following the instructions in the link you sent. 

I don't have a green thumb, though, so if I planted wheat I'd probably get mushrooms or ants. I'm not sure if the grass sold in pet stores is meant for human consumption (thinking in terms of bacteria and so on, rather than the kind of plant it is). But, as I write this, I realize that I'm pretty clueless about the topic. I've never tasted wheatgrass juice!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

They sell it at Whole Foods in the frozen section in little shot size blister packs.The cat grass is just a variety of grass,where as wheat grass is a select one variety kind.It has a higher water content and is plumper where as the cat grass is more fibrous.Its kind of like comparing cattle corn to sweet corn.Trust me its cheaper to buy the whole foods type than mess around with juicers and seeds.It works out to about 52 cents a shot buying it flash frozen.I always have them and they are great.
sherry


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> They sell it at Whole Foods in the frozen section in little shot size blister packs.The cat grass is just a variety of grass,where as wheat grass is a select one variety kind.It has a higher water content and is plumper where as the cat grass is more fibrous.Its kind of like comparing cattle corn to sweet corn.Trust me its cheaper to buy the whole foods type than mess around with juicers and seeds.It works out to about 52 cents a shot buying it flash frozen.I always have them and they are great.
> sherry


great for sharing!
where i can buy them ? my wife really get it ! 
thks


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Whole foods in the frozen section! its organic too


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

You can just sprout whole wheat the same way you would sprout alfalfa or bean sprouts. Nothing special, just regular wheat. It is easy to find in the bulk section at some place like Save on Foods or a health food store.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So which shops specifically do you buy your wheatgrass seeds from? I asked at Save-On and they don't carry it.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Galloways carries them Anthony,Want me to grab you some?


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

Everytime I hear wheatgrass I keep thinking of this video .... :bigsmile:
inFact: Wheatgrass Juice - YouTube


----------

